# anyone from the midwest?



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've noticed almost everyone is from down south just wondering if anyone is from the north central us? I'm in central South Dakota. sorry if this is in the wrong spot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think there may be some members up that way


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Myself and wc4life21 are both from Iowa. Any good mudding out your way? We're always looking for a good trip.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I am from Iowa too. Tings, I see that you live in the quad cities. I live in Bettendorf. Do you get out and ride much?


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Make it another entry for Iowa here....


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I live in MN. 1 mile from IA and 6 miles from SD. Some buddies and I are thinking about a trip around Marshalltown, IA. anywhere else good to go?


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Me n tings ride together most of the time! We have no problem.driving anywhere to meet people! Lets get muddy tings might puss but ill slap him straight! Haha jk dirt


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Riverview waterloo ia is a great mud spot


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Solon has a nice little creek you can ride through and a few mud holes
This is a vid some guys I know made from there last weekend.


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like we need to find a weekend and place to ride? I'm thinking some time in the middle of June?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I would be up for meeting sometime. I could probably ride the 10th or 16th of June.
I am going to Solon on this sunday as well, if anyone is interested.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

There aren't any parks here. I live near the river so i just go along that or some creeks pre much anywhere i can't find some


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Northern Wis. has enough trails that you can ride all weekend and never see the same trail if you wanted. It's a long haul for you Iowa boys but the scenery can't be beat.

We got everything from holes that will swamp your bike to straight aways that'll scare you cause there's a blind corner at the bottom of a hill that you can't stop for. We got everything.


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Gus- WC4life and myself were up there last summer. We stayed near Hurley Wi. We had a good time even though we broke a trailer (had to buy a new one) and both are bikes broke down on us on the way back to camp the last day (luckly we only had to walk 2mi to the nearest form of life). But it definitely would have been better if we had someone that knew where they were going on all those trails and could have got us to the mud much quicker.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Im down for anything like always


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Hurley is north for me. I'm kinda stuck to trails with in an hour or two of me. Summer time is my time to make money and sometimes I can sneak out on a sunday for bit between family and work. I'd like to get out for a weekend ride but we don't really slow down until late october


----------



## metalinc (Mar 24, 2012)

Norfolk Ne here just moved from Mississippi looking for places to ride....any help??


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2pvkhq
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just west of St. Louis here... I'd take a road trip...


----------



## DrivenWS6 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lincoln, NE here.


----------

